# Outside Box Damage



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

devexityspace said:


> I am soon to close on a house that I am in contract for on the 31st of this month. However on my inspection I noticed something on the outside of the house where the electric box is. It has detached from the house almost entirely. It looks as if water underneath froze/set/melted and caused the entire thing to sink in the ground. I can't seem to budge it myself to simply put back up and screw back into the house.
> 
> How much am I looking to spend on this? I am NOT a DIYer by any means. I just wanted input from professionals who may have done something similar to this before. Pictures are below (links).
> 
> ...


 
Tie the microwave into the stove circuit. The stove circuit is 240 volts. That is what you need to operate your microwave correctly. I bet that your hot dogs are taking too long to cook in the microwave, aren't they. Talk to one of the home improvement experts at your local home dpeot or Lowes. They can explain how to do this and provide you with all of the materials required to complete the project.

Problem solved, next question please!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Resecure meter pan to structure, strap conduit . most likely $175 from a local electrician, $4075 from me which includes travel.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

devexityspace said:


> I am soon to close on a house that I am in contract for on the 31st of this month. However on my inspection I noticed something on the outside of the house where the electric box is. It has detached from the house almost entirely. It looks as if water underneath froze/set/melted and caused the entire thing to sink in the ground. I can't seem to budge it myself to simply put back up and screw back into the house.
> 
> How much am I looking to spend on this? I am NOT a DIYer by any means. I just wanted input from professionals who may have done something similar to this before. Pictures are below (links).
> 
> ...


Your Electrician would have to have the POCO shut down the power so he can open the box and screw the box back on the house and have the Electrical inpector inspect it..

It will be money well spent..Do not do it yourself it is live in that box.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

If you could please post a picture from below the meter pan, 
I could give you an exact number. A common mistake, but
you didn't post enough pictures.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

look at this it will show you how to post pitcures


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f18/how-post-photos-images-2011-update-19925/


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

